# japanese torii outdoor screens



## raymcinnis (Aug 13, 2009)

am looking for a template for cutting the curved upper portion of torii screens, fences, gates. cutting one out of the correct shape seems simple enough, but a template will help. anybody out there "in the know"?

thanks

ray mcinnis

woodworkinghistory.com


----------



## raymcinnis (Aug 13, 2009)

Images of Torii, Figure 39, in Christopher Dresser's 1882 Japan: Its Architecture, Art, And Art Manufactures
I'd like to make a couple of these-with adaptations, for my backyard. I have seen a few examples in yards here in Bellingham WA, but the top element is straight, rather than curved, and thus I am hoping someone on this forum has some suggestions.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends so much on size. I would lay it out the size of your beam with a thin strip of wood and a few finish nails. Make a paper template fold it in half so it is symmetrical. When you get that right make a masonite or MDF template to work from. 
Study any pictures you can find and use an architects scale to work out the proportions , length to height of beam, height of curve. Is curve parrallel or thinner at the ends, angle of ends etc.
Do a google image search and you will find plenty of pictures to work from.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, Ray. I agree with Wdwerker. Make a patern.










I made a pattern from 1/4" tempered hardboard and cut out about 200 of these rafter tails using a straight bearing guided router bit. These tails are made from cedar, so they cut easily. Just layout the top section of your torii and then cut it out on your band saw. If it's over 8' long, you'll have to lay it out in a half section. Be sure to post a picture when your done.


----------



## raymcinnis (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. This is the sort of response I hoped to get. Since posting the first image-Figure 39, in Christopher Dresser's 1882 Japan: Its Architecture, Art, And Art Manufactures-I went back to Dresser's book and found the image above, something that I had overlooked until now. Along with the advice of Tim and Wdwerker, I think that this 2nd image will help as well.

Ray McInnis


----------

